# Dhan Dhan Guru Nanak Dev Ji



## SukhmeetSingh Guruwada (Nov 27, 2012)

Some Quotes By GURU NANAK SAHIB JI

Plz Share

Quote 1: One cannot comprehend Him through reason, even if one reasoned for ages.

In Hindi : कोई उसे तर्क द्वारा नहीं समझ सकता, भले वो युगों तक तर्क करता रहे.

Quote 2eath would not be called bad, O people, if one knew how to truly die.

In Hindi : बंधुओं ! हम मौत को बुरा नहीं कहते , यदि हम जानते कि वास्तव में मरा कैसे जाता है.


Quote 3:Sing the songs of joy to the Lord, serve the Name of the Lord, and become the servant of His servants.

In Hindi: प्रभु के लिए खुशियों के गीत गाओ, प्रभु के नाम की सेवा करो, और उसके सेवकों के सेवक बन जाओ.


Quote 4:Sing the songs of joy to the Lord, serve the Name of the Lord, and become the servant of His servants.

In Hindi: प्रभु के लिए खुशियों के गीत गाओ, प्रभु के नाम की सेवा करो, और उसके सेवकों के सेवक बन जाओ.


Quote 5:Thou has a thousand eyes and yet not one eye; Thou host a thousand forms and yet not one form.

In Hindi : तेरी हजारों आँखें हैं और फिर भी एक आंख भी नहीं ; तेरे हज़ारों रूप हैं फिर भी एक रूप भी नहीं.


Quote 6:Even Kings and emperors with heaps of wealth and vast dominion cannot compare with an ant filled with the love of God.

In Hindi: धन-समृद्धि से युक्त बड़े बड़े राज्यों के राजा-महाराजों की तुलना भी उस चींटी से नहीं की जा सकती है जिसमे में ईश्वर का प्रेम भरा हो.


Quote 7:From His brilliancy everything is illuminated.

In Hindi : उसकी चमक से सबकुछ प्रकाशमान है.


Quote 8:I am not the born; how can there be either birth or death for me?

In Hindi : मेरा जन्म नहीं हुआ है; भला मेरा जन्म या मृत्यु कैसे हो सकती है.



Quote 9:Let no man in the world live in delusion. Without a Guru none can cross over to the other shore.

In Hindi : दुनिया में किसी भी व्यक्ति को भ्रम में नहीं रहना चाहिए. बिना गुरु के कोई भी दुसरे किनारे तक नहीं जा सकता है.


Quote 10:God is one, but he has innumerable forms. He is the creator of all and He himself takes the human form.

In Hindi : भगवान एक है, लेकिन उसके कई रूप हैं. वो सभी का निर्माणकर्ता है और वो खुद मनुष्य का रूप लेता है.


Quote 11:I am neither a child, a young man, nor an ancient; nor am I of any caste.

In Hindi : ना मैं एक बच्चा हूँ , ना एक नवयुवक, ना ही मैं पौराणिक हूँ, ना ही किसी जाति का हूँ.



Note: Despite taking utmost care there could be some mistakes in Hindi Translation of Shree Guru Nanak Dev Quotes.

निवेदन: कृपया अपने comments के माध्यम से बताएं कि Shree Guru Nanak Dev के कथनों का हिंदी अनुवाद आपको कैसा लगा.



"DHAN DHAN GURU NANAK DEV JI DE

PRAKASH PURAB DIVAS DIYA 

KOTAN-KOT WADHAIYA JI"


----------

